# Cerabis Tank Ceramic Coils



## Rob Fisher

Review a coming!

Within in 1 minute of filling the tank this happened! No dry hits and pretty damn good flavour right off the bat... gonna vape on it today and record tonight or tomorrow after a full test!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Review a coming!
> 
> Within in 1 minute of filling the tank this happened! No dry hits and pretty damn good flavour right off the bat... gonna vape on it today and record tonight or tomorrow after a full test!
> View attachment 52522
> View attachment 52523
> View attachment 52524
> View attachment 52525


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Rob Fisher and flavour does it seem on par with the ccells uncle rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher and flavour does it seem on par with the ccells uncle rob?



This beauty has a wide range of power... 30 to 80 watts! 

So far this is one amazing tank! No leaks, great airflow, really well built, unique design, holds more juice that it's competitors, massive clouds and damn fine flavour... I'm now vaping on it at 50 watts and the flavour is great... almost as good as a decent run in cCell... so let's see how it tastes after a tank refill or two.

But as a no nonsense ceramic coil tank this is just awesome! Oh and priming is a thing of the past... just fill it and start vaping... no dry hits... not even close!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> This beauty has a wide range of power... 30 to 80 watts!
> 
> So far this is one amazing tank! No leaks, great airflow, really well built, unique design, holds more juice that it's competitors, massive clouds and damn fine flavour... I'm now vaping on it at 50 watts and the flavour is great... almost as good as a decent run in cCell... so let's see how it tastes after a tank refill or two.
> 
> But as a no nonsense ceramic coil tank this is just awesome! Oh and priming is a thing of the past... just fill it and start vaping... no dry hits... not even close!


 Wow.. I'm following closely.. waiting for you update and then Ill pull the trigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> This beauty has a wide range of power... 30 to 80 watts!
> 
> So far this is one amazing tank! No leaks, great airflow, really well built, unique design, holds more juice that it's competitors, massive clouds and damn fine flavour... I'm now vaping on it at 50 watts and the flavour is great... almost as good as a decent run in cCell... so let's see how it tastes after a tank refill or two.
> 
> But as a no nonsense ceramic coil tank this is just awesome! Oh and priming is a thing of the past... just fill it and start vaping... no dry hits... not even close!




Sounds great, just hope the coils last as long as they say, then this tank will be a bargain


Chezzig said:


> Wow.. I'm following closely.. waiting for you update and then Ill pull the trigger




me too, I hope the coils last as long as they claim, then it will be a winner.


----------



## Rob Fisher

E.T. said:


> Sounds great, just hope the coils last as long as they say, then this tank will be a bargain
> 
> me too, I hope the coils last as long as they claim, then it will be a winner.



For me the whole issue is all about flavour... already the Cerabis beats all the opposition in *every other category* hands down... it's the flavour flavour flavour for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

So i am glad i did not get the gemini yet...but i personally dont like the looks of this tank but its how it goes not how it looks right? Watching with great interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> For me the whole issue is all about flavour... already the Cerabis beats all the opposition in *every other category* hands down... it's the flavour flavour flavour for me...



Ha ha yes I hear you, but its the budget budget budget for me, and after that I will be happy if there is a little flavour left .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

hmmm, this has peaked my interest..... looking into this now...


----------



## Beethoven

and I just bought a gemini


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> and I just bought a gemini



If it's flavour that is of paramount importance then you may just have chosen the right tank. While the Cerabis is perfect in every respect it is not quite as flavourful as the Gemini with a decent cCell Coil. I'm hoping the difference may be less after I do a few refills on the Cerabis but right now the Gemini is still in the flavour lead.

What I also need to test is different juices in the Cerabis because it has a MUCH bigger range of power than the Gemini which is pretty much stuck at around the 30 watt mark whereas the Cerabis can play in the 30 to 80 watt range which is great new for those that have a wide range of juices in their arsenal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven

At the moment it's making me cough at only 22W compared to the Toptank mini at 27W but I'm using a juice that's new to me . Will try a familiar flavour tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> At the moment it's making me cough at only 22W compared to the Toptank mini at 27W but I'm using a juice that's new to me . Will try a familiar flavour tomorrow.



The last thing that tank should do is cause a cough... it tends to smooth the vape so it can only be the juice...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven

Probably. Hazelnut cigar - very dry tasting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Very interesting again @Rob Fisher you not making this easy I must say. What I like is that no priming was required do u only have the one tank? I would like to see if the rest of the coils perform too. The advantage is that yes it may not be as great as the Gemini flavour wise but hope the cerabis coils will never give issues with priming and dry hits and you won't waste as much money on this as you would with the ccell hoping for the right coil. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Very interesting again @Rob Fisher you not making this easy I must say. What I like is that no priming was required do u only have the one tank? I would like to see if the rest of the coils perform too. The advantage is that yes it may not be as great as the Gemini flavour wise but hope the cerabis coils will never give issues with priming and dry hits and you won't waste as much money on this as you would with the ccell hoping for the right coil.



I haven't yet tried any spare coils but I will do as soon as I do my next order to Vape King who very kindly sent me the tank for review *free*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Very interesting again @Rob Fisher you not making this easy I must say. What I like is that no priming was required do u only have the one tank? I would like to see if the rest of the coils perform too. The advantage is that yes it may not be as great as the Gemini flavour wise but hope the cerabis coils will never give issues with priming and dry hits and you won't waste as much money on this as you would with the ccell hoping for the right coil.



Yip to answer the rest of your post... absolutely... it's a unique design the way it opens and closes and at the same time shuts off the air flow and juice flow and the build is really good and I was in such a rush to try it I never even washed it... they seem to take pride in their product and it shows. If I compare the finish to some of the crap I have tried they win hands down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip to answer the rest of your post... absolutely... it's a unique design the way it opens and closes and at the same time shuts off the air flow and juice flow and the build is really good and I was in such a rush to try it I never even washed it... they seem to take pride in their product and it shows. If I compare the finish to some of the crap I have tried they win hands down.



So many tanks. So confusing. Could you perhaps name your top 5 tanks currently for flavor alone, in order? Assuming the Cerabis is in the top 5, which would make it relevant to this thread.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baker said:


> So many tanks. So confusing. Could you perhaps name your top 5 tanks currently for flavor alone, in order? Assuming the Cerabis is in the top 5, which would make it relevant to this thread.



1. Vaporesso Gemini with cCell 
2. Vaporesso Target with cCell
3. Cerabis
4. Avocado
5. Gemini RTA, Aromamizer Supreme, OBS Cruis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Vaporesso Gemini with cCell
> 2. Vaporesso Target with cCell
> 3. Cerabis
> 4. Avocado
> 5. Gemini RTA, Aromamizer Supreme, OBS Cruis



And this is a little unfair to the Avocado because it really does hold it's own against the ceramic coils but it's a real pain to keep filled compared to the tanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Vaporesso Gemini with cCell
> 2. Vaporesso Target with cCell
> 3. Cerabis
> 4. Avocado
> 5. Gemini RTA, Aromamizer Supreme, OBS Cruis



Thanks uncle Rob, you rock!
I'm very interested to see if the Cerabis climbs to the top of that list after a few refills, then it would be a no brainer...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

My gemini is working like a machine. Love this tank. Uncle Rob have you by any chance tried the moonshot?


----------



## Clouds4Days

I'm getting my new EDC on Thursday a vtc mini and was thinking of getting another gemini cause it's unbelievably awesome. But the other tank/rta I was considering was the moonshot.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> My gemini is working like a machine. Love this tank. Uncle Rob have you by any chance tried the moonshot?



I did... sold it... great device but I hate building coils and stuff if I can avoid it...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I did... sold it... great device but I hate building coils and stuff if I can avoid it...



I had a toot off one this Sunday and flavour was pretty good but difficult to compare from only one toot. What I can say for sure the Gemini is a much smoother vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I had a toot off one this Sunday and flavour was pretty good but difficult to compare from only one toot. What I can say for sure the Gemini is a much smoother vape.



It is just about impossible to beat a Gemini tank with a working cCell Coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

If anyone has a black gemini tank (I actually don't know if they come in black) they don't want let me know.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> If anyone has a black gemini tank (I actually don't know if they come in black) they don't want let me know.



I assume you want the cCell version? Just remember there are two versions of the Gemini tank. cCell and RTA.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> If anyone has a black gemini tank (I actually don't know if they come in black) they don't want let me know.



The RTA version I have seen in black but not the cCell version yet.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Definitely the ccell . I don't think I've seen the ccell version in black either. O well silver will do too


----------



## Clouds4Days

I'm gonna be smart now . I know all you gemini ccell tank owners wanna try the Cerabis so sell me your gemini  hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip to answer the rest of your post... absolutely... it's a unique design the way it opens and closes and at the same time shuts off the air flow and juice flow and the build is really good and I was in such a rush to try it I never even washed it... they seem to take pride in their product and it shows. If I compare the finish to some of the crap I have tried they win hands down.


Thanks @Rob Fisher starting to paint a very nice picture for ceramic tanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

How is this tank and ceramics performing @Rob Fisher
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> How is this tank and ceramics performing @Rob Fisher



Loving it @DaveH! The flavour is improving now the coil is settling in... it hasn't quite reached the flavour level of the cCell in the Gemini but it's very close... and with all the other plus's of this tank I have pretty much only used it today... and am currently using it along with a Trinity Cap and the new gCeramic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Thanks @Rob Fisher - for me 'cause I'm a lazy so and so (not into building coils) this is really the way to go. However they have to work MTL so I need to be a little careful with my choice of tank and ceramic coil.

I have one; the Target tank and the cCeramic 0.9 ohm will work.

One thing I can't help wondering about is, where is Joyetech?
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher - for me 'cause I'm a lazy so and so (not into building coils) this is really the way to go. However they have to work MTL so I need to be a little careful with my choice of tank and ceramic coil.
> 
> I have one; the Target tank and the cCeramic 0.9 ohm will work.
> 
> One thing I can't help wondering about is, where is Joyetech?
> Dave



Not sure where Joyetech is on ceramics...

MTL is a bit of a tall order for ceramic.... if you are happy on a Subtank then the gCeramic (the new 0.5) is probably the answer.


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure where Joyetech is on ceramics...
> 
> MTL is a bit of a tall order for ceramic.... if you are happy on a Subtank then the gCeramic (the new 0.5) is probably the answer.



The Subtank works well for me, although I have to say the Cubis is by far my favourite tank.

I'm still using (every day) the Trinity Bell and a Kangertech Topfill tank with the gCeramic 0.9 ohm coils both doing well although I have noticed lately the base on the Trinity Bell is starting to leak more than it did. May be the ceramic is getting a bit clogged up.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher - gosh I'm a nuisance .................. on the Cerabis can you do direct to lung with the minimum air setting or is it too tight?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher - gosh I'm a nuisance .................. on the Cerabis can you do direct to lung with the minimum air setting or is it too tight?



@DaveH you are not a nuisance... am more than happy to help... stand by...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes with the airflow almost fully shut off you can do a MTL but it is kinda powerful and makes me want to cough...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Thanks @Rob Fisher
I'm good to go 
Dave

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mr. Fisher...Any idea what the tech is behind this tank and ceramic system. I am amazed that the products are getting better every other week. There must be something significant they are doing to get rid of the insane coil priming that was around only a few weeks ago.


----------



## Clouds4Days

WARMACHINE said:


> Mr. Fisher...Any idea what the tech is behind this tank and ceramic system. I am amazed that the products are getting better every other week. There must be something significant they are doing to get rid of the insane coil priming that was around only a few weeks ago.



Hi @WARMACHINE 
I don't think it's the tanks that was ever a issue just the coils on the ceramics. And with trial and error the coils are just getting better.
Eg - the new batch of ccell 0.9 coils also basically need no priming you just chuck couple of drops down center of the coil , fill tank, take a couple of pulls without fire (like 5) and she's good to go. All these techniques we were doing to prime the ceramic coils was just a waist of time because if you got a kak coil no matter what you did it was kak.
I had kak with my ccell 0.8 and 0.5. Now using the 0.9 and haven't had one problem.


----------



## kyle_redbull

I think they are bettering the pourisity of the ceramics allowing for juice to actually be absorbed by the coils and hold it there. Thus no priming required no dry hits etc. Pouristy is one of those properties in ceramics with kill or cure effectiveness. In the the right hands in the right product, it confers exquisite performance. In the wrong hands or inappropriate application it can stop the process/product dead in its tracks. Thus I feel the coil manufacturers are starting to get this process right 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Whichever way...we win


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Mr. Fisher...Any idea what the tech is behind this tank and ceramic system. I am amazed that the products are getting better every other week. There must be something significant they are doing to get rid of the insane coil priming that was around only a few weeks ago.



The Cerabis production team appear to have spent a lot of time and effort in making the best tank they can and a longer design time and the quality control is way better than a lot of other manufacturers... But at the end of the day I think the secret to success with the ceramic coils is the actual composition of the ceramic and just how porous they are and how deep or shallow the coil wire is and which wire they are using...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cerabis production team appear to have spent a lot of time and effort in making the best tank they can and a longer design time and the quality control is way better than a lot of other manufacturers... But at the end of the day I think the secret to success with the ceramic coils is the actual composition of the ceramic and just how porous they are and how deep or shallow the coil wire is and which wire they are using...


Maybe CTM should have their suppliers enter into this market?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

i picked one up yesterday, and i have been using the Cerabis tank exclusively now. using the 0.9Ohm coil at 35W.
tried it at 60W and its awesome flavor, nice and WARM vape, but i have a single battery device, so it chows battery 
im hoping the 0.5ohm coil will let my battery last longer as it will require less volts for same wattage.


but all in all this tank is winner. and if these coils last as long as they say then this will be the most economical tank ever, even if it just lasts a mont, then i will be happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> i picked one up yesterday, and i have been using the Cerabis tank exclusively now. using the 0.9Ohm coil at 35W.
> tried it at 60W and its awesome flavor, nice and WARM vape, but i have a single battery device, so it chows battery
> im hoping the 0.5ohm coil will let my battery last longer as it will require less volts for same wattage.
> 
> 
> but all in all this tank is winner. and if these coils last as long as they say then this will be the most economical tank ever, even if it just lasts a mont, then i will be happy!



100% @PeterHarris! RR93 about to be uploaded now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12

PeterHarris said:


> i picked one up yesterday, and i have been using the Cerabis tank exclusively now. using the 0.9Ohm coil at 35W.
> tried it at 60W and its awesome flavor, nice and WARM vape, but i have a single battery device, so it chows battery
> im hoping the 0.5ohm coil will let my battery last longer as it will require less volts for same wattage.
> 
> 
> but all in all this tank is winner. and if these coils last as long as they say then this will be the most economical tank ever, even if it just lasts a mont, then i will be happy!



Um, I think the opposite is true actually. Battery charge is rated as milli-amp hours, so how long it lasts depends on the current being drawn. Current (amps) is voltage divided by resistance. Power (Watts) is current times voltage. Little bit of math means that the 0.5 ohm coils will cause higher current drain at equal wattage than 0.9 ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Duffie12 said:


> Um, I think the opposite is true actually. Battery charge is rated as milli-amp hours, so how long it lasts depends on the current being drawn. Current (amps) is voltage divided by resistance. Power (Watts) is current times voltage. Little bit of math means that the 0.5 ohm coils will cause higher current drain at equal wattage than 0.9 ohm coils.


shit yes - les volts, but more current dammit 
i might have to look into a duel battery device soon. hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ramblings on the Cerabis!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-45#post-361938

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo

Received my Gemini tank from Sir Vape today. Primed the coil and put in some Marshmallow Man. Waited for 30 minutes. DRY HIT! Almost died...


----------



## PeterHarris

Silent Echo said:


> Received my Gemini tank from Sir Vape today. Primed the coil and put in some Marshmallow Man. Waited for 30 minutes. DRY HIT! Almost died...


ce-ra-bis


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> Received my Gemini tank from Sir Vape today. Primed the coil and put in some Marshmallow Man. Waited for 30 minutes. DRY HIT! Almost died...



OMG don't tell me there is another "Lemon" Batch of coils... did you use the coils it came with or did you buy a pack of 0.9 Coils?


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG don't tell me there is another "Lemon" Batch of coils... did you use the coils it came with or did you buy a pack of 0.9 Coils?



I used the pre-installed coil - 0.5ohm I think it is. Sir Vape didn't have the 0.9 coils in stock


----------



## Silent Echo

So... After leaving the tank alone for 2 hours and starting to vape it in incremental watts, I can gladly say that this is the smoothest vape I have had. 

Smooth, creamy marshmallow. Such a lovely vape. This is on the Gemini and ccell 0.5 coil at 27 watts. 

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> So... After leaving the tank alone for 2 hours and starting to vape it in incremental watts, I can gladly say that this is the smoothest vape I have had.
> 
> Smooth, creamy marshmallow. Such a lovely vape. This is on the Gemini and ccell 0.5 coil at 27 watts.
> 
> @Rob Fisher



Holding thumbs it will last @Silent Echo! There is no question that ceramic coils give the smoothest vape ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Should I or shouldn't I ? Hhhmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> Should I or shouldn't I ? Hhhmmmm


Should

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig

Deckie said:


> Should


A Cerabis @Deckie ??? 
I have a target and a Gemini .. Again Hmmmm


----------



## Clouds4Days

I don't have a cerabis... yet...
But there is only 1 thing I don't like about the cerabis and that's the size. Dam that tank is huge. It will look nice on a bigger mod like cuboid or rx.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Chezzig said:


> A Cerabis @Deckie ???
> I have a target and a Gemini .. Again Hmmmm



You need to complete the ceramic collection of champions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> A Cerabis @Deckie ???
> I have a target and a Gemini .. Again Hmmmm



@Chezzig if you have a working Target and or Gemini tank then you don't need a Cerabis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> @Chezzig if you have a working Target and or Gemini tank then you don't need a Cerabis.



Not even for the coil consistency? Or is the latest batch of cCell's much better when it comes to coils?
From my original pack of five I had two brilliant coils and three utter duds. Luckily the last coil in the pack was a working one and I hope it lasts me a good long time but I was considering binning the Target tank after it because it just wasn't worth the hassle (that or I was hoping that v2 of the gCeramics for Aspire tanks would hit our shores but it seems SirVape only has the Kanger ones).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Not even for the coil consistency? Or is the latest batch of cCell's much better when it comes to coils?
> From my original pack of five I had two brilliant coils and three utter duds. Luckily the last coil in the pack was a working one and I hope it lasts me a good long time but I was considering binning the Target tank after it because it just wasn't worth the hassle (that or I was hoping that v2 of the gCeramics for Aspire tanks would hit our shores but it seems SirVape only has the Kanger ones).



I'm kinda hoping the 3 packets of cCell Coils I got from Sir Vape are going to all be OK? But if they are not I will also consider binning Vaporesso Tanks over time... but my guess is that with three packets of coils and the length of time they last and the great vape from them that I should be ok... but if there are duds and I'm beginning to think there may be based on someone else that purchased a Gemini Tank and a packet of coils recently had the first 3 coils in the packet as duds... not sure how he is going tonight and whether he even tried the next two or gave up.

The new gCeramic for the subtank seem to be major winners! They have gotten their act together! I just wish Vaporesso would get theirs together!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Thank you Mr. Fisher. I took the plunge. As a test I got the tank filled up with 99% VG Milkman by vaping rabbit, and @Dr Phil was very scared I was going be going be dry hit. NOTHING. So all can assume is this is not ceramic - LOL

I am blown away, the hype is real. this tank chucks flavour and it works like most of the wire guys are used to. It can also take a bit of power. 60 watts on the Minikin, no problem, gets a bit warm, but then this kind of coil is not meant for power vaping.

Another thing, this tank is sexy as sin. I love the hydraulic mechanism for shutting the tank down. The minimalist tank view is so different. Might be a problem knowing when to refill ? I am assuming when you see no juice in the slight tank window, it is time to refill. 

The engineering and machinery is precise and clean. The top cap / top flow unit is perfect. @Rob Fisher not sure if your unit is dodge, but I have no problem taking it on and off without normal finger pressure.

If this is the future of ceramic, then we are in good hands. If I look at the progression of this tech, in a year time we should have a coil that last 6 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

WARMACHINE said:


> Thank you Mr. Fisher. I took the plunge. As a test I got the tank filled up with 99% VG Milkman by vaping rabbit, and @Dr Phil was very scared I was going be going be dry hit. NOTHING. So all can assume is this is not ceramic - LOL
> 
> I am blown away, the hype is real. this tank chucks flavour and it works like most of the wire guys are used to. It can also take a bit of power. 60 watts on the Minikin, no problem, gets a bit warm, but then this kind of coil is not meant for power vaping.
> 
> Another thing, this tank is sexy as sin. I love the hydraulic mechanism for shutting the tank down. The minimalist tank view is so different. Might be a problem knowing when to refill ? I am assuming when you see no juice in the slight tank window, it is time to refill.
> 
> The engineering and machinery is precise and clean. The top cap / top flow unit is perfect. @Rob Fisher not sure if your unit is dodge, but I have no problem taking it on and off without normal finger pressure.
> 
> If this is the future of ceramic, then we are in good hands. If I look at the progression of this tech, in a year time we should have a coil that last 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 52788


Where did you buy yours from? Checked coil masters but it doesn't show this tank?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> Where did you buy yours from? Checked coil masters but it doesn't show this tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Vapeking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm kinda hoping the 3 packets of cCell Coils I got from Sir Vape are going to all be OK? But if they are not I will also consider binning Vaporesso Tanks over time... but my guess is that with three packets of coils and the length of time they last and the great vape from them that I should be ok... but if there are duds and I'm beginning to think there may be based on someone else that purchased a Gemini Tank and a packet of coils recently had the first 3 coils in the packet as duds... not sure how he is going tonight and whether he even tried the next two or gave up.
> 
> The new gCeramic for the subtank seem to be major winners! They have gotten their act together! I just wish Vaporesso would get theirs together!


That is worrying. Havent tried my 5 pack I got from them yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Don't know if this has been asked, but how is the heat of the Vape on the Cerabis ceramic? I had the Krixus and it was just too hot for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12

Schnappie said:


> That is worrying. Havent tried my 5 pack I got from them yet.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex Smit said:


> Don't know if this has been asked, but how is the heat of the Vape on the Cerabis ceramic? I had the Krixus and it was just too hot for me...



I find it just fine @Rex Smit. I'm firing mine at 50 watts and it's quite comfortable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Ok. And can you also rework these coils or bin me when their done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rex Smit said:


> Don't know if this has been asked, but how is the heat of the Vape on the Cerabis ceramic? I had the Krixus and it was just too hot for me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, here. Does get warm when firing over 60 watts, but nothing hectic


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Review a coming!
> 
> Within in 1 minute of filling the tank this happened! No dry hits and pretty damn good flavour right off the bat... gonna vape on it today and record tonight or tomorrow after a full test!
> View attachment 52522
> View attachment 52523
> View attachment 52524
> View attachment 52525


 
Me thinks I need to reconsider a bigger reg mod for the telephone pole tanks your pushing now days.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex Smit said:


> Ok. And can you also rework these coils or bin me when their done?



They are 100% Ceramic and they don't have any cotton so you are able to dry burn them clean.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Me thinks I need to reconsider a bigger reg mod for the telephone pole tanks your pushing now days.



It may look better on a Presa but I like it on the Snow Wolf Mini!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> It may look better on a Presa but I like it on the Snow Wolf Mini!
> View attachment 52810



I guess I'll find out Monday or Tuesday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> @Chezzig if you have a working Target and or Gemini tank then you don't need a Cerabis.


 Shew, Thank-you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneEyeLeft

... because Rob is my hero and I want to be like him. 

Seriously good bit of kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OneEyeLeft said:


> ... because Rob is my hero and I want to be like him.
> 
> Seriously good bit of kit.
> View attachment 52845



Fantastic choice @OneEyeLeft!


----------



## Deckie

At this stage of the Ceramic Coil "Wars", I'm confident I've found my happy place in amongst the organized chaos.. Atom Gceramic & Subtank with a Trinity Bell Cap, and the Cerabis - what an amazing tank.... Pure flavor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> At this stage of the Ceramic Coil "Wars", I confident I've found my happy place in amongst the organized chaos.. Atom Gceramic & Sultana with a Trinity Bell Cap, and the Ceramic - what an amazing tank.... Pure flavor
> 
> View attachment 52853



So we have to say Chicken Dinner then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> So we have to say Chicken Dinner then!


Yip it's Chicken Dinner without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

Vapeking is sold out on Cerabis. Looking at the Krixus, can the cerabis coil be rebuildable like the krixus coils?

Also if anyone is selling either of the above tank. Please pm me.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

jlw777 said:


> Vapeking is sold out on Cerabis. Looking at the Krixus, can the cerabis coil be rebuildable like the krixus coils?
> 
> Also if anyone is selling either of the above tank. Please pm me.
> 
> Thanks



Nope the Cerabis coil is not rebuildable... but it lasts for ages and can be dry burnt clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

This is my next tank for sure !!!!!

Who has stock ?


----------



## Robert Howes

Not 100% sold on this tank, but it is early days yet.
I must admit I like to be able to watch a glass tank when I fill up, which the Cerabis doesn't really allow. The coils are tricky to change (in comparison to the ccell). I also found I had to turn it up to 60W to get anything like the hit of the Gemini tank on 30W.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

Robert Howes said:


> Not 100% sold on this tank, but it is early days yet.
> I must admit I like to be able to watch a glass tank when I fill up, which the Cerabis doesn't really allow. The coils are tricky to change (in comparison to the ccell). I also found I had to turn it up to 60W to get anything like the hit of the Gemini tank on 30W.


I prefer the Cerabis over the Gemini & Target tanks, they all guzzle juice at a rate of knots, but, the Target tank gets the best flavor followed by the Gemini & Cerabis tanks. However I strongly feel the Cerabis coils are going to outlast the Vapresso coils by far which will be a cost saver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

The Target Tank and the Gemini Tank use the same ccell coils. Juice guzzlers, haha, they should come with a fuel injection system so we dont have to refill every 5 minutes. I now keep juice at my local pub, local club, the office, in the car, in the wifes handbag and at home so I dont get caught without juice again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baker

Robert Howes said:


> Not 100% sold on this tank, but it is early days yet.
> I must admit I like to be able to watch a glass tank when I fill up, which the Cerabis doesn't really allow. The coils are tricky to change (in comparison to the ccell). I also found I had to turn it up to 60W to get anything like the hit of the Gemini tank on 30W.



Is this with the 0.9ohm coil or the 0.5ohm? If it's with the 0.9ohm then it's a bit disappointing because I'm assuming the 0.5ohm would need to be pushed even higher.


----------



## Robert Howes




----------



## Baker

Robert Howes said:


> View attachment 53126



Thanks. In your opinion does the flavour peak at 60w or does it get better if u go higher than that?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Ok, I have been really enjoying the Cerabis, but it sometimes leaks out of the airflow. Cannot work out why. I am going take it apart and check no components are loose.

Having to use the subtank with kanthal coils, today and definitely different flavour to the ceramic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Mmmmm I am no expert but I would say it peaks at about 45 - 50 but to get the same warm vape I am used to I have to turn it up to 60W and then the flavor breaks down and becomes harsh on the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

WARMACHINE said:


> Ok, I have been really enjoying the Cerabis, but it sometimes leaks out of the airflow. Cannot work out why. I am going take it apart and check no components are loose.
> 
> Having to use the subtank with kanthal coils, today and definitely different flavour to the ceramic.



Have you perhaps been opening and closing it (the juice flow) a lot? I saw a review where it was suspected that doing this floods the coils and causes leaking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Baker said:


> Have you perhaps been opening and closing it (the juice flow) a lot? I saw a review where it was suspected that doing this floods the coils and causes leaking.


I have left the juice flow fully open, I will try it at halfway


----------



## OneEyeLeft

I found that after filling if I don't close the airflow before pulling it apart (put it back in vape mode) it floods and subsequently leaks out the airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baker

WARMACHINE said:


> I have left the juice flow fully open, I will try it at halfway



Ok. According to the reviewer it wasn't so much a problem leaving it all the way open. He didn't have any leaking on his tank, but the tank he used as a display which people were opening and closing all the time leaked a bit, so he suspected that it was this action that floods the coils and caused the leaking.


----------



## Robert Howes

WARMACHINE said:


> Ok, I have been really enjoying the Cerabis, but it sometimes leaks out of the airflow. Cannot work out why. I am going take it apart and check no components are loose.
> 
> Having to use the subtank with kanthal coils, today and definitely different flavour to the ceramic.



I was looking at the locking mechanism. Surely when you depress it to lock it you must be putting pressure on the juice and in some small way force it out???

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

First trials with the SS Cerabis tank on the Champagne Snow Wolf Mini running DIY English Toffee. 
Will give it some time to work in before making any firm comments on it though. 
Hope it scores, a black Cerabis and even more extra coils will be here Friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Spydro said:


> First trials with the SS Cerabis tank on the Champagne Snow Wolf Mini running DIY English Toffee.
> Will give it some time to work in before making any firm comments on it though.
> Hope it scores, a black Cerabis and even more extra coils will be here Friday.


Your DIY English toffee sounds interesting would you mind sharing the recipe?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes

Good luck with the testing. I wasn't 100% sold at first but tested it for 2 days and after several tanks it has grown on me. Then this morning with doing nothing different I had juice all over my mod from leaking. I really dont seem to be lucky with all these new tanks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Robert Howes said:


> Good luck with the testing. I wasn't 100% sold at first but tested it for 2 days and after several tanks it has grown on me. Then this morning with doing nothing different I had juice all over my mod from leaking. I really dont seem to be lucky with all these new tanks.
> 
> View attachment 53307



I too am not sold on it initially. I changed to one of my favorite DIY ADV's that I know very well as a better test, and am not impressed with it's performance with this juice. But it is still very early and the coil has probably not settled in yet, so I'll give it a couple of days. To win me over it will have to do way better with this juice... at least equal what the Reos can always be counted on with it in a similar build. No leaks so far, but it gets very, very hot from my long lung hits.


----------



## Rob Fisher

You won't get as perfect vape from the Cerabis as you will with the Gemini but you will have zero issues with the tank. No dry hits and no leaks. Yes you have to drive the Cerabis much harder and the vape will be good but not quite as good as a working Gemini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't get as perfect vape from the Cerabis as you will with the Gemini but you will have zero issues with the tank. No dry hits and no leaks. Yes you have to drive the Cerabis much harder and the vape will be good but not quite as good as a working Gemini.


Can't agree with the leaks. There is something that does create leaks from time to time. Could be the hydraulic closing system, or juice flow system. The leaks I get are from the chimney and out the airflow, and they are random, still can't pinpoint what causes it.


----------



## Chezzig

So I bought the last Cerabis available yesterday afternoon.. Got home, cleaned it, filled it etc and went put it on my Minikin.. Nothing.. No Atomiser found, tried all my other mods, same thing, changed out the coil.. same thing.. Nothing.. I got a dudd!!!
After that, cleaned out the Gemini.. filled it and went for a lovely vape.. dry hit after dry hit after dry hit.. blleeeeuuurrrrg.

Im so over these tanks.. Im loving my trusty , goodvape.. flavourful Subtanks !!! and my one working Target.


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> So I bought the last Cerabis available yesterday afternoon.. Got home, cleaned it, filled it etc and went put it on my Minikin.. Nothing.. No Atomiser found, tried all my other mods, same thing, changed out the coil.. same thing.. Nothing.. I got a dudd!!!
> After that, cleaned out the Gemini.. filled it and went for a lovely vape.. dry hit after dry hit after dry hit.. blleeeeuuurrrrg.
> 
> Im so over these tanks.. Im loving my trusty , goodvape.. flavourful Subtanks !!! and my one working Target.


Couldn't agree with you more @Chezzig . My Gemini leaks, Cerabis leaks randomly, the Vapresso coils are hit & miss......... about to flood the market with a Gemini, Target & a Cerabis & a mountain of unused Vapresso (New Batch), Atom gCeramics (New Batch) & Cerabis (New) coils!!!!! I have an army of trusty Subtanks - Coils, wick & go - never an issue.


----------



## Chezzig

Deckie said:


> Couldn't agree with you more @Chezzig . My Gemini leaks, Cerabis leaks randomly, the Vapresso coils are hit & miss......... about to flood the market with a Gemini, Target & a Cerabis & a mountain of unused Vapresso (New Batch), Atom gCeramics (New Batch) & Cerabis (New) coils!!!!! I have an army of trusty Subtanks - Coils, wick & go - never an issue.


 I Agree Completely @Deckie .. I left them ALL at home today and Just have my trusty Subtank and my one Target (with the org coil still in it) with me, I suppose we only learn hey ... the hard way !!!


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't get as perfect vape from the Cerabis as you will with the Gemini but you will have zero issues with the tank. No dry hits and no leaks. Yes you have to drive the Cerabis much harder and the vape will be good but not quite as good as a working Gemini.


I think the picture above proves that the Cerabis can and does leak. I agree the Gemini is tops but without working coils it may as well be a dog turd. I now have 3 dog turds and 4 packets (2 of the new "working" batch") of dog turd coils. Back to the subtanks for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Robert Howes said:


> I think the picture above proves that the Cerabis can and does leak. I agree the Gemini is tops but without working coils it may as well be a dog turd. I now have 3 dog turds and 4 packets (2 of the new "working" batch") of dog turd coils. Back to the subtanks for me.


 Yip.. Its been a frustrating ride.. Ive learnt my lesson !! I think the perfect vape is in fact .. Great Flavour and reliability and I have all those with my Subtanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't get as perfect vape from the Cerabis as you will with the Gemini but you will have zero issues with the tank. No dry hits and no leaks. Yes you have to drive the Cerabis much harder and the vape will be good but not quite as good as a working Gemini.



This Cerabis tank has only leaked on me once via the air intakes. I have not opened and closed the tank at all since it stays on my desk, it always stays in vape mode. A guess is I probably had the flow control open way too much, because closing it down some stopped the leak and it has never came back. The new coil has had more than enough time to settle in now. The vape with a juice I know very well is nothing to get excited about. The rough, gritty threads of the top cap don't suggest to me that this is a well made tank. Being a big, cumbersome tank doesn't appeal to me as one who likes compact mod combo's either. A second tank and more boxes of coils are incoming already or I would cancel the order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

So I got the Cerabis working .. Is it just me or is the flavour very muted ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> So I got the Cerabis working .. Is it just me or is the flavour very muted ?



The flavour shouldn't be muted... it won't be as perfect as the cCell but still pretty close... just remember both the cCell and the Cerabis coil takes a tank or two to reach optimum flavour. But a working cCell will always win a flavour battle with any of the other coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

Can't wait to pick up from my friend and try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

With some vape mail picked up in the wee hours this morning I found another negative with the Cerabis tanks..... the distinction of being the only tanks I have that will not work on Snow Wolf Mini or Minikin mods with a 0.5mm Kidney Puncher atty shield under them. The positive pin is too short and it is not adjustable. This is a BIG CON to me since their base design very easily scratches mod tops. They move to the bottom of my tank list (and most likely will also be out of service) along with the TheoJunk tank.

Not a bad percentage out of the 13 tanks bought though... 10 acceptable, 3 not ($145 wasted).

The acceptable (in order of preference)... 3x Avo 24's, 2x Avo 22's, 3x Target's, 2x Gemini Sub Ohm's.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------

